# old blood conversion



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi, I wanted to find pictures of an oldblood converted from a normal saurus warrior or TG but dident find any. Well I had some ideas on converting one but I wanted to see the pictures. Could you please help me with the pictures?


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Heres mine:


----------

